# 1st dog with 4 bionic paws



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thought this was a good story , for those who havent read it .
World's First Dog With All Bionic Legs: Naki'o Can Play Again With 4 Prosthetic Paws (VIDEO)


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

thats awesome!.. but really sad at the same time


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

that is awesome!! so cool todays technology


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Amazing!!! Yay for the pup running and jumping. But it's getting kinda scary what "they" can do now.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I thought this story was amazing! I saw it on FB earlier.


----------

